# Free Book Finds: April 2010



## Betsy the Quilter

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the March 2010 free book thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20811.0.html

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar and bump it occasionally (no more than once a week, please) to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

*buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Posted by kinbr today in last month's thread. 

Four new ones! 

_Three Christian books_

Miss Match (Lauren Holbrook Series, Book 1) by Erynn Mangum
The Real Enemy (Sophie Trace Trilogy, Book 1) by Kathy Herman



















Healing For a Broken World: Christian Perspective on Public Policy by Steve Monsma











_And one by Samhain Publishing_

One Night in Boston by Allie Boniface


----------



## arshield

Stuff Christians Like by Jonathan Acuff is the christianaudio free book of the month. https://christianaudio.com/free

You have to use the coupon code APR2010.

I reviewed the book last week on my blog before it was free. It is a good satire book. It will be most enjoyable for readers/listeners that grew up or are now in the Evangelical Christian world. Here is the book description: Sometimes, we fall in love on mission trips even though we know we'll break up when we get back. Sometimes, you have to shot block a friend's prayer because she's asking God to bless an obviously bad dating relationship. Sometimes, you think, "I wish I had a t-shirt that said 'I direct deposit my tithe' so people wouldn't judge me."


----------



## Dana

Grace Notes: April 1-30



















_(this month's portion of the book........)_


----------



## 911jason

Andrew Gross's The Dark Tide is still free...



(Edited to add author/title name in text)


----------



## Dana

This is also still free.... I thought it was hilarious and so did a friend of mine...

The Twelve Sacred Traditions of Magnificent Mothers-in-Law







[size=8pt]


----------



## cheerio

_--fixed image link. Betsy_


----------



## melissa6705

Saving Sailer is free currently also

http://www.amazon.com/Saving-Sailor-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B001NEJXE6/ref=kinw_tu_recs_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

I don't know if the link will work but it is free on Amazon.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Books on the Knob has announced that All Romance Ebooks will be giving away a free book per day now until April 21st.

You can read the details here: http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/2010/04/all-romance-earth-day-free-book-slave.html - read the bottom of the post to see some downloading details.

Also - I have a request for those of you who post to this and the other Bargain Books thread. I read a lot of the notifications from my phone via email - but the cover photo doesn't show up. So a lot of the time I see "This one is $1.99" and nothing else. If people could also add the title of the book in text that would be fabulous! If not - no biggie. Just though I would ask.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

JennaAnderson said:


> Books on the Knob has announced that All Romance Ebooks will be giving away a free book per day now until April 21st.
> 
> You can read the details here: http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/2010/04/all-romance-earth-day-free-book-slave.html - read the bottom of the post to see some downloading details.
> 
> Also - I have a request for those of you who post to this and the other Bargain Books thread. I read a lot of the notifications from my phone via email - but the cover photo doesn't show up. So a lot of the time I see "This one is $1.99" and nothing else. If people could also add the title of the book in text that would be fabulous! If not - no biggie. Just though I would ask.


It would also help when people are doing searches here on the Board...good idea, we'll try to remember!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

kinbr said:


> The Power of Verbal Intelligence by Tony Buzan


Two others in this series are also free:
The power of Creative intelligence
The power of Social intelligence

Sorry I am unable to link at this moment.


----------



## CandyTX

The Luxe by Anna Godbersen (Historical Romance)


----------



## CandyTX

This is probably a glitch, but 10 of the Unfortunate Events books are FREE right now in the Kindle store. Grab 'em before they fix it if you're a fan! http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=series+of+unfortunate+events&x=5&y=19 - pay attention to the price, of course!


----------



## pidgeon92

^^^ Right now, of the thirteen; 1, 7 & 8 are priced at $8.99, the rest are free.

Now the question is, do I buy the other three, or wait for them to go to $0?


----------



## CandyTX

Warriors #5: A Dangerous Path by Hunter Erin (YA Fantasy, Animals)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Folks, the reason we ask for no chit-chat is because when people see that little "new" indicator, they think new freebies have been posted. Please do not post in this thread unless you have a freebie or a correction/amplification to a prior post. If you do post a freebie, you can add your comments on prior posts! Consider a freebie the price of admission to the thread.

I'll be deleting chit-chat in this thread as I see it. Your post counts may be impacted negatively. Thanks for understanding.

Betsy


----------



## worktolive

In case you hadn't heard, AllRomance.com is giving away one free book a day for the first 21 days of April in honor of Earth Day. Most of these are probably going to have a pretty high heat level so if that's not your cuppa, you won't be interested in them. I signed up for their newsletter to get the daily notification. I tried clicking around on their site and couldn't otherwise find the free books.

Today's free book is The Arrangement by Cat Grant:

http://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-thearrangement-8837-144.html

If you add it to your cart, or click through to buy it, you'll see that you automatically get a discount for the full price. I've actually read this book and it is quite good although be warned, it's an erotic novel (a menage) and the heat level is pretty high.

Yesterday's free book is also still available at the free price. It is All Play and No Work by Carol Lynne (LGBT theme). I'm not sure when the free price will be discontinued but it will go off sometime today:

http://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-allplaynowork-5287-144.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington

For the record, the Lemony Snicket books posted above are still all free. . .except 1, 7, and 8 which are $8.99 each. . . . . .


----------



## jessicara7474

It's In His Kiss: The Epilogue II (Kindle Edition)


----------



## bkworm8it

I'm not sure what's going on but when I try for the Lemony Snicket series, it tells me they are not available to those in the US. Then when I do a search the books come up but know option for kindle.  Very strange

Theresa


----------



## BTackitt

Theresa I got them all last night, and I'm in the USA. try refreshing or something maybe. (and yes Mods, go ahead and snip this later.)


----------



## luvmy4brats

Yep, looks like they're gone. Glad I grabbed them. That was too good to pass up (and probably too good to be true)

As a matter of fact, almost all the free books from HarperCollins are showing as unavailable now.


----------



## Solarraven

The Julia Quinn book  Its in his Kiss is now $7.99 it was free  last month but it is not now


----------



## esper_d

jessicara7474 said:


> It's In His Kiss: The Epilogue II (Kindle Edition)


"Looking for something? 
We're sorry. The Web address you entered is not a functioning page on our site"
Page not found. And when I search for it on Amazon, it ends up being $8 anyway.


----------



## *Flower*

I've clicked on numerous links in this thread and have come up with a similar 'this page cannot be found' display from Amazon that refers me to the home page.

Does anyone know what's going on??


----------



## drenee

I'm pretty sure the problem at Amazon right now has to do with the new pricing that is going into effect.
deb


----------



## Seamonkey

The book above is there now, $7.99 and there is this:

Sold by: HarperCollins Publishers 
This price was set by the publisher  


I was updating my chart for March for books read and for one book, it now says it isn't available on Kindle, you can request it.  Well I'm sitting there with the book ON my Kindle, for weeks, have already read it.. so who knows?


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT

(Aww, Verena, you just beat me! I figured out how to do it on my iPad, LOL!)--Betsy

Thanks you guys! -Meg


----------



## Dana

The free ebook for the month of April from the University of Chicago Press,



> *Nice Guys Finish Last* by Leo Durocher free!
> "Mr. Durocher has somehow managed to be involved with more than his fair share of baseball's mythic moments and situations.&#8230; This is Leo Durocher talking straight as a low line drive."-New York Times
> 
> Durocher started with the 1928 Yankees, but hit so poorly that Babe Ruth nicknamed him "the All-American Out." Soon he hit his stride: traded to St. Louis, he found his headlong play and never-say-die attitude a perfect fit with the rambunctious and renowned "Gashouse Gang." In 1939, he became player-manager of the Brooklyn Dodgers-and transformed the underachieving Bums into contenders. Then he managed the New York Giants, sharing the glory of one of the enduring moments of baseball history, Bobby Thomson's 1951 "shot heard 'round the world." And finally Durocher learned how it felt to be on the other side of such an unforgettable moment, as his 1969 Cubs, after holding first place for 105 days, blew a seemingly insurmountable 8-1/2-game lead to the Miracle Mets.
> 
> It's all here in the classic Nice Guys Finish Last.


http://www.press.uchicago.edu/ebooks/free_ebook.html

_(You'll eventually get a .pdf that you can put on your Kindle)_


----------



## VictoriaP

Thanks, Dana! Anything baseball is a plus. One thing to note is that the file isn't straight PDF; rather, it's Secure PDF (Adobe Digital Editions) which cannot be used on the Kindle.

The young adult book, Wicked Lovely, that was mentioned earlier was gone yesterday as a free option, but is back today--another Harper Collins mixup. Those who already preordered should still have it showing under their preorders in the Manage Your Kindle section of your Amazon account. This preorder will be sent out tomorrow, 4/6. The short story "Stopping Time", which is set between book 2 and 3 of the series, is still available for free in two parts, both links below. It was briefly available in one file as a free preorder, but that option now costs $1.99.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

It's In His Kiss is now listed at $7.99.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Lemony Snicket series is back to 'regular' prices. . . .


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Lemony Snicket series is back to 'regular' prices. . . .


Dang it!!! Miss 2 days and I missed a great freebie!!!


----------



## Dana

Today Only:









The Edge of Morning
http://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-theedgeofmorning-15317-140.html

When you click on checkout, the price will change to zero..... then you can download your book to the mobipocket format for Kindle.


----------



## krissynae

http://www.amazon.com/Grace-Notes-April-1-30-ebook/dp/B003E2UQ5A/ref=sr_1_37?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1270731198&sr=1-37 Grace Notes April 1-30


----------



## PraiseGod13

90 Minutes in Heaven: A True Story of Death & Life by Don Piper & Cecil Murphey











[/quote]

It looks like this is the version of this book for 9 to 12 year-olds.


----------



## LauraElizabeth

PraiseGod13 said:


> 90 Minutes in Heaven: A True Story of Death & Life by Don Piper & Cecil Murphey
> It looks like this is the version of this book for 9 to 12 year-olds.


I believe that the free book pictured in the post above is the original version. The one for children has a slightly different title (90 Minutes in Heaven: My True Story) and is not free......today it is $7.99.


----------



## PraiseGod13

SueEllen said:


> I believe that the free book pictured in the post above is the original version. The one for children has a slightly different title (90 Minutes in Heaven: My True Story) and is not free......today it is $7.99.


Guess I am confused. When I clicked on the one that is free.... the Product Description says: "Now available in a special edition for readers age 9 - 12...." and the paragraph concludes with how the book can now touch and comfort children like it has adults. All under Product Description for that free book..... ??


----------



## LauraElizabeth

PraiseGod13 said:


> Guess I am confused. When I clicked on the one that is free.... the Product Description says: "Now available in a special edition for readers age 9 - 12...." and the paragraph concludes with how the book can now touch and comfort children like it has adults. All under Product Description for that free book..... ??


Hmmm I just went there and see what you mean. Very strange.


----------



## LauraElizabeth

The exact same product description (the one that you mentioned) is under both books. The covers and titles are slightly different. The cover of the $7.99 says it is a special edition for young readers.
I read the original book right after my son died. I have downloaded and opened the free one and it appears to be the original one that I read.  On the $7.99 version if you scroll down to Product Details it says it is a children's book. On the free version it does not say that. I think Amazon just put the wrong description on the wrong book but I could be wrong. I often am


----------



## Seamonkey

The free version also says 208 pages, while the $7.99 version is about 50 pages smaller.

I "bought" the free version


----------



## ValeriGail

All of Ruth Ann Nordin's books are Free on Smashwords right now. 

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/ruthannnordin

Historical romances, Romantic comedies, and some sci fi thrown in too!


----------



## Anne

Here a free book from Smashwords Sarah Palin Vampire Hunter in Twinkle:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/10566


----------



## MagicalWingLT

Well I see two versions of Wicked Lovely... So either it's suppose to be 2 of them or Harper Collins made a mistake... So I would get the free version before it dissappears...



VictoriaP said:


> Thanks, Dana! Anything baseball is a plus. One thing to note is that the file isn't straight PDF; rather, it's Secure PDF (Adobe Digital Editions) which cannot be used on the Kindle.
> 
> The young adult book, Wicked Lovely, that was mentioned earlier was gone yesterday as a free option, but is back today--another Harper Collins mixup. Those who already preordered should still have it showing under their preorders in the Manage Your Kindle section of your Amazon account. This preorder will be sent out tomorrow, 4/6. The short story "Stopping Time", which is set between book 2 and 3 of the series, is still available for free in two parts, both links below. It was briefly available in one file as a free preorder, but that option now costs $1.99.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The "Stopping Time" books, part 1 and 2, appear to be only partials. . . . .also assumes a knowledge of the world of the novel. . . .confusing and unsatisfying if you lack such knowledge, in my opinion.


----------



## VictoriaP

Ann in Arlington said:


> The "Stopping Time" books, part 1 and 2, appear to be only partials. . . . .also assumes a knowledge of the world of the novel. . . .confusing and unsatisfying if you lack such knowledge, in my opinion.


I haven't read them yet, but my understanding is that it's one story told in two parts, and it's only a story rather than a complete book.



MagicalWingLT said:


> Well I see two versions of Wicked Lovely... So either it's suppose to be 2 of them or Harper Collins made a mistake... So I would get the free version before it dissappears...


Since this was an announced and planned freebie, I'd doubt it was a mistake, but I'd expect it is timed and will expire at some point, probably by the end of the month.


----------



## Krink

Currently a Free Preorder

Dragon Keeper Free Edition with Bonus Material


----------



## ElaineOK

Dragon Keeper is free only today (or so I am told) AND you need to use the link.  Listing the author's books didn't find the free version just the $9.99 edition.  I don't know what the difference is.

Elaine 
Norman, OK


----------



## Anju 

candytx said:


> Warriors #5: A Dangerous Path by Hunter Erin (YA Fantasy, Animals)


no longer free


----------



## cat616

Krink said:


> Currently a Free Preorder
> 
> Dragon Keeper Free Edition with Bonus Material


This is still available. I just ordered it for $0.


----------



## Keyser Soze

Thanks for the heads up on Dragon, I'll give it a try.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thanks for the heads-up on Robin Hobbs latest.
I have placed my order today - still for $0.00 preorder.

It appears to be scheduled for delivery April 27th.

Just sayin.....


----------



## CandyTX

Living Organized: Proven Steps for a Clutter-Free and Beautiful Home










The Divine Commodity: Discovering a Faith Beyond Consumer Christianity










The First Drop of Rain (Christian Fiction)


----------



## Toronto_LV

I hate how nothing is ever free because I'm in Canada!!!

Yet I always click to see if a free book will be free...I clearly don't catch on quickly, haha


----------



## Jen

The link maker isn't working for me today -

Everyday Justice: The Global Impact of Our Daily Choices

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002VJJTBY?tag=freekindle-20

Happy Earth Day!


----------



## cheerio

kinbr said:


> Rooms by James L. Rubart -- _Christian Fiction_
> Regina in the Sun: Children of the Goddess Book 1 by R. G. Alexander -- _Samhain Publishing _


I was going to post this one


----------



## angel_b

kinbr said:


> The Scent of Shadows Free with Bonus Material by Vicki Pettersson


Pre-order for delivery 11 May.


----------



## Author Eyes

Do you enjoy the classics? Girlebooks has tons of free downloads! Pride and Predjudice, Jane Eyre, Anne of Green Gables....

http://girlebooks.com/


----------



## Steph H

New freebie at AllRomance/Omnilit, The Shop on Blossom Street by Debbie Macomber, free until May 4th:

http://www.omnilit.com/product-theshoponblossomstreet-426988-148.html


----------



## Xealous

*The Minister's Wooing* by *Harriet Beecher Stowe*
$0.00
Penguin Classics



Also the Robin Hobb book mentioned ealier is still available for free


----------



## Jen

_Not your fault, Jen, there's not a real image to copy for the linkmaker--the one we see on the Amazon page is not a straightforward JPEG file, and if you click on it (my usual trick) you get a GIF file, which doesn't work either. And there's no paperback version for me to steal the JPEG from, which is my last trick. So I can't set up an image link for you either, short of doing a screen capture...

Thanks for posting it!--Betsy_











I can never get the link maker to work!

Swashbuckling Fantasy: 10 Thrilling Tales of Magical Adventure

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003JTHWAK?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003JTHWAK


----------



## AppleBlossom

A Promise to Remember - Kathyrn Cushman (_Christian Fiction_)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Folks, I'm heading out of town and Ann is already gone, so we're going to start the May thread a day early, hope you don't mind. This thread is closed, for the April 30/May 2010 Free Book thread, go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,23884.msg446042.html#msg446042

Betsy


----------

